# Cubika Group Head Broken



## Floyd (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Cubika which i have been really happy with for nearly 5 years, however the other day when making my morning the coffee, the portafilter popped out including a small piece of metal. I have been looking to repair the machine myself but cant seem to find a replacement part, not even Happy Donkey can help. I've put an email into Parts Guru in America and i'm waiting for an email back from Gaggia.

Any help would be appreciated or do i have to buy a broken machine from ebay for parts?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Floyd

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

There are a number of spares suppliers on the forum who may have a part for you.

Member *gaggiamanualservice* may be able to assist


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

The same thing happened to my Cubika - fortunately while under warranty so it was repaired by Gaggia UK. I don't think that this would be an easy or even possible repair to carry out at home. The Cubika being a budget machine was never really designed to be taken apart for home repair. Even if it was finding spare parts could be hard, as it doesn't use parts that are interchangeable with other more standard Gaggias. I once ended up buying 2 junk Gaggias on eBay just to get the portafilter off one.

At the moment you can buy a second-hand Cubika in working order on eBay for £50 or less. It will be easier and cheaper to buy a replacement than try to get your current one repaired. You could even sell your broken machine for spares to offset the cost.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The cubikas group head is part of the boiler assembly. Basically The boiler comes in two parts "the Group head is the bottom part and the boiler and element it the top half. I can supply the part but don't have it in stock so will take between 7-14 days. gaggiamanualservice May stock one so get it for you quicker.

Fairly pricy parr though I'm afraid.









Lee


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

LeeWardle said:


> The cubikas group head is part of the boiler assembly. Basically The boiler comes in two parts "the Group head is the bottom part and the boiler and element it the top half. I can supply the part but don't have it in stock so will take between 7-14 days. gaggiamanualservice May stock one so get it for you quicker.
> 
> Fairly pricy parr though I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Hi dragging up an old thread!, is it possible that you can still get one of these?

Ive scoured the internet but no luck so far. It seems like it might be unlikely but please let me know if you can and how much it would be.

Cheers


----------



## 60milesmile (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I had a similar problem and I've set about fixing it - I've just registered so I could help out as the forum is very useful. I found this site - http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/exploded-views.html - its got diagrams of all Gaggias - take a look and see which bit feel out, I maybe able to help - one of the posters above is wrong, the Cubika is actually designed to be repairable, its fabricated with replaceable parts and uses allen key assembly. So the good news is you should be able to get it working - and yes, ebay is the best place to source parts. For me the issue was limescale (in london) I had descaled but clearly there was too much - when I opened the boiler there were tonnes of crystals.


----------

